# VW backs away from Chrysler



## vibes099 (Jul 23, 2007)

Not to worry, VW really doesn't plan to stay with Chrysler for long. 
VW North America Group CEO Martin Winterkorn says in this artical 
"The Routan will be a Chrysler-based vehicle for only one generation, said Winterkorn. He said the successor "will be from VW."

Obviously this is a stop gap measure, and they've so much as said so in the past. But it seems a little harsh to talk about how they want to move to a VW only platform for the minivan before their first minivan is even sold. To be buying a vehicle that is being pushed out the back door before it even entered the front door makes one worry about servicability, parts supply, training.
http://www.autoweek.com/apps/p...TNEWS


----------



## AzBarber (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: VW backs away from Chrysler (vibes099)*

So the Routan is a one year only model.
Can anyone say "White Elephant". Yet another reason to avoid.
Az


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: VW backs away from Chrysler (AzBarber)*

One generation could be anywhere from 5-10 years. The New Beetle is on 11 already....
In theory, if VW decides on a location for their US factory in June or July, how long would it take for land acquisition, building and staffing and to get their own van into production?


_Modified by vwbugstuff at 12:51 PM 3-21-2008_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: VW backs away from Chrysler (vwbugstuff)*

The Routan will only have ONE PRODUCT CYCLE on a Chrysler platform... meaning (as the previous poster said) that it could go for several years, but once it's time for a redesign of the Chrysler van... VW won't be part of that.
But, don't think VW will be getting out of the minivan business at that point. (read into that what you will).


----------



## vibes099 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: VW backs away from Chrysler (TREGinginCO)*

Agreed, it could be 5 years to 8 years , probably about the time to get a plant made and come up with a new design. My only point is it just doesn't make good sense from a sales point of view. Typically in sales you don't describe the next generation products because you kill your present sales orders. They set the stage with the microbus and killed all of the eurovan orders. I would often know more about the next generation of large storage area networks from different venders than the front line sales force because the companies didn't want the front line sales force to have any knowledge of the next generation products. It's like they are setting themselves up for failure making rookie mistakes. People are going to be driving these vehicles for a long time. A very small percentage of vehicles go into leases, people are interested in vehicles because they have long commutes, or want these for long family road trips. The average age of the car on the road now is over 10 years and minivans they keep longer because they are more of an investment. Also, people want to buy a new car in hopes that they can sell it with over 100k on it and it will still be very usable to someone else who will pay a good price for it. Now anyone who would buy a 2009 new and plan to keep it 5 years and then sell it will fear that it won't have any resale value because it will be difficult to find parts as it's a one off. Fewer would want to buy it in 2012 or beyond for fear that they are going to be stranded despite it being under warranty (what dealorship is going to be putting money into training for mechanics on chrysler products when it's just got a few years left). Fewer still would buy towards the end of the production cycle because they will simply wait for the VW designed minivan.


----------



## Seyfarth (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: VW backs away from Chrysler (vwbugstuff)*

They could build it in Puebla, Mexico, just like the New Beetle, the Rabbit/Golf and Jetta.


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: VW backs away from Chrysler (Seyfarth)*

This could also be a test to see if people will buy a VW minivan.


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: VW backs away from Chrysler (Cubster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cubster* »_This could also be a test to see if people will buy a VW minivan.









I don't recall any Eurovans still sitting on the lots.


----------



## AzBarber (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: VW backs away from Chrysler (mrreet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrreet* »_ 








I don't recall any Eurovans still sitting on the lots. 


I just lookd up the blue book on my 2001 weekender. $16k wholesale, $22k retail.
That's a stupid high resale that comes from a vehicle that's highly desired and rare. 
I only paid $29k for it brand new.
I think VW is barking up the wrong tree.
Az


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

*Re: VW backs away from Chrysler (Seyfarth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seyfarth* »_They could build it in Puebla, Mexico, just like the New Beetle, the Rabbit/Golf and Jetta.

New Rabbit/Golf are made in Germany. Previous ones in Brazil. MKII were made in Mexico. 
They can not add a van production to Puebla factory because its already over capacity.


----------



## johnrg (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: VW backs away from Chrysler (AzBarber)*

Take a look at these prices for refurbished campers...
http://gowesty.com/vehicles_for_sale.php
Glad my 99 camper with 100k is in great shape. With nothing else out there these campers will stay valuable. 
John


----------

